

Introducing the 3D-printed raspberry - simonbrown
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-27795205

======
AdmiralAsshat
I assumed at first glance that it was a 3D-printed Raspberry Pi. Regrettably,
no, this is an actual raspberry.

I guess it'll be a few years before we can get a Raspberry Pi-powered 3D
printer that can be used to 3D-print a Raspberry Pi.

